# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  İRANIN ÇİRKİN TEHLİKELERİ, Onlar işini yapıyor ya bizim ki dediklerimiz

## anau

*GÜZEL İRANIN ÇİRKİN TEHLİKELERİ*


*GÜZEL İRANIN ÇİRKİN TEHLİKELERİ**05.NİSAN.2013**ÖNDERAYTAÇ**Bu makalede okuduklarınız sakın ola dudaklarınızı uçuklatmasın. Maalesef ki bu olanlar da Türkiyenin gerçekleri. Gaflet, dalalet ve hatta hıyanet demişti Atatürk ben ise bir şey demeden, Hakkaride olanları yazmakla yetineceğim. Şöyle ki;**1. Vanda İran tarafından Tebriz Üniversitesi açılacak. Protokol 27 Ocak 2013te Ömer Dinçer tarafından, YÖK üyesi Durmuş Günay aracılığıyla ve her zaman olduğu gibi yine Beşir Atalay desteğiyle, Van vali ve rektörü huzurunda, İran Bilim Bakan Yardımcısı Arsalan Gharbani eşliğinde imzalanır.**2. Ayrıca Erzurum ve Ağrı üniversiteleri de öğrenci değişim protokolü imzalayarak sözde öğrenciler Türkiyedeki sivil üniversitelere de yerleştirilmeye başladı.**3. Tebriz Üniversitesi genç öğrencilerin gelmemesi ve yaşını almış sözde öğrencilerin gelebilmesi amacıyla lisans eğitimine karşı çıktı ve sadece lisansüstü eğitim şartını protokole ekledi.**4. Ayrıca tüm yabancı üniversite rektörlerinin YÖK tarafından atanmasına rağmen bu üniversiteye ayrıcalık tanınarak rektörü mütevelli heyetince kafasına göre atanabilecek ve dörder senelik dönerli Türk ve İranlı rektörler üniversiteyi yönetecekler.****5. Temmuz 2012de ise iki ülke arasında ticaret ve işbirliğini artırmak amacıyla İŞKUR protokolü imzalandı. Ve İranlıların Türkiyede iş bulması için İŞKURca pozitif ayrımcılık yapılabilmesinin yolu açıldı.**6. Bunun en bariz ve basit sonucu olarak da son bir yıl içinde Türkiyede faaliyet gösteren İranlı şirketlerin sayısı yüzde 41 artarken (şirketleri devrim muhafızları fonluyor)**7. Türklerin İranda faaliyetine kesin olarak izin verilmiyor ve mevcut imzalanmış iş anlaşmaları dahi iptal ediliyor.**8. Ayrıca son iki yıldır özellikle Bilkent, ODTÜ, Ankara ve Gazi gibi üniversitelerde İranlı lisansüstü öğrenci sayısı yüzde 90 arttı.**9. Fakat şu anda İranlıların yetiştiği en önemli üniversite eski rektör Osman Metin Öztürk ve çantasını taşımaya yardımcı olan Yalçın Sarıkaya önderliğindeki Giresun üniversitesidir. Bu üniversitedeki yabancı uyruklu öğrencilerin neredeyse tamamı da İranlı.**10. Şu anda Hakkâri, Van gibi nüfuslara kayıtlı ve öldürülüp beyan edilmemiş teröristlerin aileleriyle görüşülerek para karşılığında devrim muhafızlarının da Türkiyenin içine doğudaki ailelere- girmesi için canla başla çalışılıyor.***
*11. 100 kadar İran ajanı ailelerle görüşüyor.**12. Başta Sivas olmak üzere çevredeki birkaç ilde İranın finanse ettiği köyler de var. Bunlar da mezhep çatışması için günlerini bekliyorlar.**13. Bunu destekleyecek şekilde İnsanca Yaşamı Destekleme Derneği de Diyanet İşlerinden Mutanın caiz olması için fetva istedi. Diyanet bu fetvayı geçen ay reddetti ama dernek çalışmalarına devam ediyor.**14. İnşaallah Hakkarideki devlet üniversitesinin yeni rektörü de Acem sempatizanı değildir?..****Yukarıdaki 14 maddeyi okuduktan sonra ben; Allahım aklımıza mukayyet ol!.. diyorum. Sn. Başbakan eminim ülkesi için- para kazanma işlerinin dışında keşke bu konularla da ilgilense demekten de kendimi alamıyorum!..**Twitter: @onderaytac**E-mail: [email protected]**www.dusunceatolyesi.com*

----------

